# Singer SES1000 all in one machine



## sykoshingo (Apr 8, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with the singer SES1000

Singer SES1000 All-in-One Sew, Embroider and Serge Machine at HSN.com

Running about $800.00

Great looking deal. I want to use it to learn the basics of sewing, surging and embroidery and don't plan on doing any heavy duty commercial sewing. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

What training and support would you get from buying this machine on HSN?
You will need someone to show you how to use this machine.
Find a Singer dealer in your area to see a demo of this machine and check on training and support.


----------



## jancansew2003 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the Singer CE250 which is a higher model and has more features and sells for the same price as this SES1000. From what I have learned the SES1000 is the same machine as the Singer CE150, Singer simply gave HSN an exclusive model number to justify selling the machine for much more than the CE150 (which sells for about $549). I agree with the other poster about HSN, I made one sewing purchase from them and it was the worst buy of my life. When you call, no one there knows anything about the products they sell other than the price. I purchased my CE250 for $799 from www.sewinginusa.com, they are very knowledgable about the products they sell, offer fantastic after sale support and if you call them on the phone they often run "unadvertised" specials on the phone and you may get a better price, check them out, here is a link to their site:

Sewing In Usa=

I hope this helps....

Like I said I have the Singer CE250 and it is a great machine and is very easy to learn and use, not to mention a little powerhouse. VERY much worth the money!!

Thanks

Jan



sykoshingo said:


> Anyone have any experience with the singer SES1000
> 
> Singer SES1000 All-in-One Sew, Embroider and Serge Machine at HSN.com
> 
> ...


----------



## sykoshingo (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will try to return the SES 1000 and either purchase the ce250 or something equivalent in another brand. Thanks for the help. Do you happen to anything about berninas?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sykoshingo said:


> Do you happen to anything about berninas?


In my opinion, Bernina is the best. I have a 180E (sewing machine with embroidery module) that I bought in January, 2002. I have sewn 7,002,495 stitches on that machine (as of today) and have never had to adjust the tension for sewing or embroidery. I started my embroidery business with my Bernina and if it weren't for needing to do hats I wouldn't have needed to buy my Barudan Elite Pro. 
Great machine, but as with all home embroidery machines you will be limited with what you can do just because of hooping limitations and having to rethread the machine for each color change.


----------



## KSP_Radio (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought my girlfriend this machine for my girlfriend as a present, I let her open it early, Today she was trying to monogram hand towels, The machine seemed to have a mind of its own, It would start fine, then It would leave from where it was at, go all the way to the bottom of the letter and start who knows what, Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance,
Jake


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Jake,
Sounds normal to me Embroidery doesn't follow a straight path and designs are digitized differently. Just let it do it's thing and see how it turns out. The same design from two different digitizers will sew differently. Those of us who digitize manually have much more control than the guys who use autodigitzing software. Embroidery has more than a one day learning curve so just enjoy learning the process. If it doesn't turn out properly, you can always send me the design and I can take a look at it for you, but I'm pretty sure it's just the path you are talking about.


----------

